# hmm... since the whole snake idea is ruled out....



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

I have a 48L x30W x33H" dog crate and was wondering if there was any somewhat big lizard I'd be able to put in there, obviously since its a dog crate it wont be able to hold much humidity.... I want one that is non agressive and able to be taking out here and there or all the time, as long as im home it'll have free range of my room.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Have you ever owned Reptiles, if not, I think you should stick with a snake instead of a 'somewhat big lizard' if you realy want a reptile. IMO some reptiles will tolerate handling, but they can still get stressed out, whether its a snake or lizard.
If your looking for something to be your 'companion', I suggest you not get a reptile.
IMO Letting a lizard roam around your room is a bad idea, even with close supervision. It only takes a split second for them to disapear.

Heres a little bit of info about a snake that may be a good idea to start with, other members may disagree, but this is my opinon.

You may do some research on ball pythons if you still think you want a snake. 
They grow between 4-6 feet long and are heavy bodied snakes.
If you plan on purchasing one MAKE SURE ITS CAPTIVE BRED, to avoid parasites, and feeding problems as they are notorious for feeding problems.
They are usually docile, and do not require incredibly large enclosures.

Hope I didnt confuse anyone.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah ive owned a red headed agama and I used to own TONS and TONS of anoles. so even in a small room with no way out it'd be unsafe for them to roam around? I'll keep all the electrical chords in a strayfoam thingy, and reptile proof it as I would do for a ferret.


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Its not that they would run out exactly, but They can curl up virtually anywhere, and it can either be a pain in the ass getting them out, your you cant find them.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

DeadIrishD said:


> yeah ive owned a red headed agama and I used to own TONS and TONS of anoles. so even in a small room with no way out it'd be unsafe for them to roam around? I'll keep all the electrical chords in a strayfoam thingy, and reptile proof it as I would do for a ferret.


 dude, jumping from those to say... a monitor or iguana (which are damn smart lizards and can get awfully grumpy the larger they get and DO seem to bond somewhat to certain people) is just not a good idea. if you have a dog crate, get yourself a dog. they'll hang out and be your buddy no questions asked.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Get a cat if you want a companion


----------



## DeadIrishD (Nov 9, 2004)

I cant get a dog since my landlords a cum guzzling bitch... and I f*cking hate cats I used to take care of an iguanna when I volunteered at an SPCA so I know a little about them, not to mention that I used to take care of my friends baby caimen for them.... though baby caimen arnt hard to take care of either, its when they get bigger that you need to watch out for them.

and yes I realise that with an iguanna it could easily break any bone in my body with its tail...

oh yeah.... and I know of people who have tegu's so if worse goes to worse I can have them teach me more about my iguana, I just wanted to know if I should try one of them for my first big lizards.

but if you people still advise against it I'll forget about owning a big reptile for a bit.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i've said this before, but, get a ferret! You can handle it for a bit, and it'll just sleep when you put it away.


----------

